# لمذا يجب أن تغير زيت الفرامل !!!? أدخل لتعرف



## م زياد حسن (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لمذا يجب أن تغير زيتالفرامل ​



كثير من الناس يستغرب منا عندما ندمج له تغيير زيت الفرامل في صيانة سيارته ..
وأول سؤال يتبادر إلى ذهنه هو لماذا … أنا أعرف أن زيت الفرامل يضاف عليه فقط
ولا يغير…!!!!


من هنا كان حريا بنا أن نشرح لهم أهمية تغيير زيت الفرامل , وخاصية عمله.


DOT 3 أو DOT 4


زيت الفرامل هو ببساطة قوة مساعدة هيدروليكية تعمل على إنجاح توقف السيارة في الوقت والمسافة الصحيحين , فهو نظام مغلق يصبح تحت قوة ضغط هائلة تصل إلى 1200 psi 


عند الضغط على الفرامل , ومن هنا فإن أي تسريب في النظام يعتبر خطرا شديدا تفقد معه السيطرة على السيارة ...وتفقد فيه الكثير من الأرواح ...
وهناك ثلاثة أنواع من زيت الفرامل ( DOT3 , DOT4 ,DOT5 ) ويستخدم DOT3 و DOT4 في أغلب السيارات الصغيرة والمتوسطة , أما DOT5 فيستخدم في الشاحنات الكبيرة لأنه يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ناتجة عن الاحتكاك الهائل بين الأقمشة و الهوبات الأمامية .



إذا لماذا يجب أن أغير زيت الفرامل ..؟؟

إن من خواص زيت الفرامل الصناعية ( الغير مرغوبة ) هو امتصاصه للرطوبة من الهواء المحيط به , ولذلك يمكنك أن ترى عند فتح غطاء الزيت الخاص بالفرامل في سيارة لم يسبق أن تم تغيير الزيت فيها لفترة وجود طبقة على سطح الزيت تراها واضحة عند انعكاس الضوء على سطح الزيت .

· من أهم الأمور التي تصيب زيت الفرامل عن امتصاصه للرطوبة هو انخفاض نقطة الغليان , الأمر الذي يمكن أن يتسبب في غليان زيت الفرامل بسبب استخدام المكابح باستمرار ( مثل نزول جبال ) ومن هنا نرى أن الكثير يشتكي من أن فرامل سيارته لم تعد تعمل بالشكل المناسب بعد نزول الجبل وعليه أن يقف فترة إلى أن تبرد ثم يعاود المسير.

· لا تترك علبة فرامل بغطاء مفتوح ولا ليوم واحد , إن بإمكان الزيت امتصاص الماء لليلة واحدة بما يكفي لأن يصبح الزيت غير صالح للاستخدام .

· من الأمور الأخرى أن مع مرور الزمن يتراكم داخل النظام ترسبات تشبه التراب يمكن ملاحظتها في أسفل علبة الفرامل وكأنها طبقة من الطين , هذه الترسبات هي العدو اللدود لنظام الفرامل المانع للإنزلاق ABS حيث تتراكم داخل الجهاز مما يعطل عمل الدوائر الكهربائية ومجاري وأنابيب الضغط ..... مما يسبب في النهاية عطلا يضطر معه إلى تغيير الجهاز المكلف ماديا.
متى يتوجب علي تغيير زيت الفرامل ..؟
بعد مرور 12 شهر على سيارة جديدة تصبح نسبة الماء في الزيت 2% , وبعد 18 شهر تصبح 3% وهذه النسبة لوحدها كفيلة بتخفيض درجة غليان الزيت بنسبة 25% ومن ثم سوء توقف السيارة.


لذا ينصح صانعوا السيارات بتغيير زيت الفرامل مع تنسيم النظام كاملا كل 24 ألف
كم أو بعد مرور سنتين. ويقل ذلك في المدن الساحلية ذات الرطوبة العالية

للامانة الموضوع منقول من احد المراجع


----------



## eng_mhem (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد عمار (15 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## ali.alkorayshi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم و رائع


----------



## fmharfoush (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anas12061975 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

asdagyyhbkjbn shwkran


----------



## anas12061975 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

anas hadifa shwkran


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك حقا موضع رائع


----------



## sayed .khersto (7 يناير 2012)

اية الحلاوة دية مشكور جدا جدا على الافادة


----------



## saad_srs (7 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## uday almohandes (7 يناير 2012)

*معلومة جيدة ويمكن ان ينتفع منها معظم اصحاب السيارات وجزاكم الله خير*


----------



## م.ابراهيم الخرعان (9 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​كل الشكر على المعلومة .

في الواقع كثير من أجزاء ومكونات وسوائل المركبة له عمر افتراضي حتى الوسائيد الهوائية ، قدر عمرها الإفتراضي بحوالي عشر سنوات وبعدها تصبح المادة الفاعلة في تنشيطها خاملة .

دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايبته​


----------



## JONSEN (10 مايو 2012)

الف
الف
الف
الف شكر على هدا القيم جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## م نازك (11 مايو 2012)

*موضوع نافع ومفيد 
تُشكر لهذا الطرح 
تحياتي *​


----------



## aymanhegazy (11 مايو 2012)

Thanks,it's very good informations


----------



## bader_m (12 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## راعي السوزو (19 مايو 2012)

بصراحه معلومات جديده ومفيده الله يبارك فيك ولا يحرمك الاجر


----------



## Edin Dzeko (20 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ألف شكر يا كبير


----------



## mohammed.madani (28 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng .moh ramadan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanelsaye (30 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (14 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع شكرااا


----------



## فهمي محمودمحمد (14 يناير 2013)

بارك الله شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed malik (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

